# Pre build coils



## Mollie (27/2/19)

Hi vapers I want to ask if any of these pre build coils is a good coils to purchase
I only know the tri core fused clapton but got no idea how the other coils are
The price is R170 and think its worth it but want to make sure before I buy it
The 4 core fused clapton wire I bought is a waste in my opinion I tried everything just don't get any wow flavour
Thanks in advance






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/2/19)

Then this is definitely the wrong choice for you. In the vaping game *you get what you pay for *and in earlier days*, *I learned that the hard way. 

If you want the best look at DNA coils(Made with Kidney Puncher), the flavor is unparalleled and they will last you around 3-4 months. I have tried most of the premium brands in SA(Not the Coil Company though) and these blow them away.

https://thevapeindustry.co.za/product/dna-coils-staple-staggered-fused-claptons/

https://thevapeindustry.co.za/product/dna-coils-framed-staple-alien-fralien/

Or contact Dwayne from DNA directly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Then this is definitely the wrong choice for you. In the vaping game *you get what you pay for *and in earlier days*, *I learned that the hard way.
> 
> If you want the best look at DNA coils(Made with Kidney Puncher), the flavor is unparalleled and they will last you around 3-4 months. I have tried most of the premium brands in SA(Not the Coil Company though) and these blow them away.
> 
> ...


Thank you I bought some tri core fused clapton coils awhile back then after the first clean burn and rewick the flavour kinda disappears 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/2/19)

The vaper said:


> Thank you I bought some tri core fused clapton coils awhile back then after the first clean burn and rewick the flavour kinda disappears
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



This has only happened to me when I used to clean my coils with water, KEEP COILS AWAY FROM WATER! I use these coils and flavor is consistent for 3-4 months.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

Agree with @CMMACKEM , get yourself a decent set of local coils. My Nano Tri-core Aliens from The Coil Company are now on Month 6, and they still perform perfectly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

Also what is the best wire to buy if I want to play around with builds don't want to spend a fortune again and get no results

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/2/19)

The vaper said:


> Also what is the best wire to buy if I want to play around with builds don't want to spend a fortune again and get no results
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Kidney Puncher. Look, I have an old set that I am not using and should be fine for a few weeks to a month. You can have them if you are in the Sunninghill area.

What Atomiser are you using?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

something to look at later:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ultrasonic-cleaners-what-to-buy-and-where.t41866/
https://www.pricecheck.co.za/offers/95562834/Coil+Master+Ultrasonic+Cleaner


----------



## Comrad Juju (27/2/19)

Sets like the 7 in 1 is perfect to find the type of coil you like. The quality isn't always that good but at the price point why not

Some great coil builders locally and some of them has pretty good prices. Guys like Boom coils comes to mind or Crafted Coils. Coil company also has some epic coils but it's normally sold out when I'm looking for something specific.


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Kidney Puncher. Look, I have an old set that I am not using and should be fine for a few weeks to a month. You can have them if you are in the Sunninghill area.
> 
> What Atomiser are you using?


The drop dead

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

IF you want to do plain roundwire builds, look 24 Gauge Ni80 wire, makes great coils with flavour that is better than china pre-built kanthal coils. and please, stay away from Demon Killer coils and wires, its just going to cost you money and disappoint you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (27/2/19)

UK flat wire is also not a bad option


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> IF you want to do plain roundwire builds, look 24 Gauge Ni80 wire, makes great coils with flavour that is better than china pre-built kanthal coils. and please, stay away from Demon Killer coils and wires, its just going to cost you money and disappoint you


The first set of pre build coils I bought was vapessories something like that but vape king said its demon killer and yes I still got and it's a no go 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/2/19)

The vaper said:


> The drop dead
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Well they have been cut but they should fit. You can also try mine in my tank if they dont, they are 2 months old and flavor is the same from when I first installed them.


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Well they have been cut but they should fit. You can also try mine in my tank if they dont, they are 2 months old and flavor is the same from when I first installed them.


Thanks alot I work in jhb but it depends where I work I'm in the granite industry so I'm all over 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/2/19)

The vaper said:


> Thanks alot I work in jhb but it depends where I work I'm in the granite industry so I'm all over
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Let me know.


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> IF you want to do plain roundwire builds, look 24 Gauge Ni80 wire, makes great coils with flavour that is better than china pre-built kanthal coils. and please, stay away from Demon Killer coils and wires, its just going to cost you money and disappoint you


What do you think about 26ga ni80

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Let me know.


Will do thanks

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

The vaper said:


> What do you think about 26ga ni80
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



26 gauge will also work fine. get a online tool or app to assist you with getting the correct ohms that you want, I personally use Vape Tool Pro from the Google Play store, there is a free version that works just aswell


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

@The vaper


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

that's a pretty decent build for a regulated setup in the Drop. have your coils sticking out around 2mm above the posts and have them straight above the posts. With about 6 air holes open, should give you good flavour for a round wire build between 35 - 60 Watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> 26 gauge will also work fine. get a online tool or app to assist you with getting the correct ohms that you want, I personally use Vape Tool Pro from the Google Play store, there is a free version that works just aswell


Got the app and works lekke 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/2/19)

Hows the Vandy Vape Fused Claptons?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Hows the Vandy Vape Fused Claptons?



the ones in the glass bottles with the cork cap? Not bad, i've used them in my Bonza and the flavour is good, but as soon as i'm back in PTA again, i'm getting a set of Coil Company Aliens to pop in there.


----------



## StompieZA (27/2/19)

Ive never bought pre made coils, usually just buy the roll and wind them myself. Currently using Deamon Killer Twisted Aliens but flavor is not great and i think this wire is my issue. Thinking of getting some kidney puncher Nichrome80 Claptons or the Vandy Vape Claptons roll?

Sorry dont want to derail this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

Go with Kidney Puncher if you can find it, that's always my recommendation. But really treat yourself one day with a decent set of coils, we have a plethora of great coils smiths in SA

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Go with Kidney Puncher if you can find it, that's always my recommendation. But really treat yourself one day with a decent set of coils, we have a plethora of great coils smiths in SA



received two sets of custom made Framed Staple Claptons 2.5mm now from @FOG MACHINE and flavor is amazing!!! So yeah think the demon killer wire has been my issue all these years! Big shout out to @FOG MACHINE

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> received two sets of custom made Framed Staple Claptons 2.5mm now from @FOG MACHINE and flavor is amazing!!! So yeah think the demon killer wire has been my issue all these years! Big shout out to @FOG MACHINE



That's it! You lucky fish! Legendary gesture right there @FOG MACHINE


----------



## StompieZA (27/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That's it! You lucky fish! Legendary gesture right there @FOG MACHINE



Not to derail this thead, we met up to do a RTA trade and he installed a set to the aqua master and wicked as well as included a spare set and man this is the best flavor i have had in my years of vaping! Truly awesome gesture agreed!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

you can have the best HE gear and the wrong coils and a oke with a budget setup and the right coils will be happier than you will ever be, Coils make the most difference in flavour/performance for me. Don't think @The vaper will mind these posts, it just adds on to prove that you need a decent set of coils to get the best vape experience.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> you can have the best HE gear and the wrong coils and a oke with a budget setup and the right coils will be happier than you will ever be, Coils make the most difference in flavour/performance for me. Don't think @The vaper will mind these posts, it just adds on to prove that you need a decent set of coils to get the best vape experience.


No I don't mind thanks gonna stop here at Tasty Cloud in Bassonia and have a look what they got hope they still got firebolt cotton see it's out of stock on website 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

around you i can think of the following guys:

V-corp Vaping (Koas Valentine) - very good coils
https://www.google.co.za/maps/place...ce9d094309!8m2!3d-26.242942!4d28.263338?hl=en

Lung Candy - have some Coil Company Claptons and some Coil Factor Aliens
https://www.google.co.za/maps/place...a1219e13c!8m2!3d-26.1578521!4d28.076454?hl=en

Ohm Wrecker Vaping - this oke also builds a mean set of coils
https://www.google.co.za/maps/place...8f3c22658d!8m2!3d-26.2572375!4d28.06875?hl=en


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> around you i can think of the following guys:
> 
> V-corp Vaping (Koas Valentine) - very good coils
> https://www.google.co.za/maps/place...ce9d094309!8m2!3d-26.242942!4d28.263338?hl=en
> ...


Thanks will make a turn by lung candy not so far from my work


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (27/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Ive never bought pre made coils, usually just buy the roll and wind them myself. Currently using Deamon Killer Twisted Aliens but flavor is not great and i think this wire is my issue. Thinking of getting some kidney puncher Nichrome80 Claptons or the Vandy Vape Claptons roll?
> 
> Sorry dont want to derail this thread.



I'm the exact opposite. I haven't made a coil in years. I've been a loyal Boom Coils customer and have them in all my devices. R100-R150 for coils that you literally just stick in your device and they last for around a year. The flavour is also incredible!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

The vaper said:


> Thanks will make a turn by lung candy not so far from my work
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Sweet, @Rooigevaar 's guys will look after you there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/2/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I'm the exact opposite. I haven't made a coil in years. I've been a loyal Boom Coils customer and have them in all my devices. R100-R150 for coils that you literally just stick in your device and they last for around a year. The flavour is also incredible!



If the coils last more than 5 months then its really worth paying the price for a set. Cause i always wondered how people are paying R250 for two coils but i have now learned that flavor is way better, they last super long, they look great and its just worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> If the coils last more than 5 months then its really worth paying the price for a set. Cause i always wondered how people are paying R250 for two coils but i have now learned that flavor is way better, they last super long, they look great and its just worth it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Sweet, @Rooigevaar 's guys will look after you there


Thanks will pop in when I'm near them
I work in Kew, Wynberg, Sandton so I'm learning where all the vape shops is located when I need stuff or just wanna snoop around haha

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (27/2/19)

The vaper said:


> Thanks will pop in when I'm near them
> I work in Kew, Wynberg, Sandton so I'm learning where all the vape shops is located when I need stuff or just wanna snoop around haha
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



The Vape Industry is in kramerville and they have premaid coils including DNA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> The Vape Industry is in kramerville and they have premaid coils including DNA


One of our clients got a shop in kramerville and it's closer to me let me check out their web thanks alot
These vape shops is everywhere lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/2/19)

The vaper said:


> One of our clients got a shop in kramerville and it's closer to me let me check out their web thanks alot
> These vape shops is everywhere lol
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Actually going there now to buy a Recurve RDA for a friend of mine cause they on special


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Actually going there now to buy a Recurve RDA for a friend of mine cause they on special


Someone mentioned this wire






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Actually going there now to buy a Recurve RDA for a friend of mine cause they on special


When are you going there maybe I can slip away from work for awhile

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

The vaper said:


> Someone mentioned this wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ribbon wire is seldom used on its own, more for complex builds, but if you get a nice thick ribbon it can also be used on its own, but rather get a set of decent premades bud


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Ribbon wire is seldom used on its own, more for complex builds, but if you get a nice thick ribbon it can also be used on its own, but rather get a set of decent premades bud


OK will do 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

What Mod are you using @The vaper ?


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> What Mod are you using @The vaper ?


Revenger x and finance my old swag with wasp nano

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

OK sweet, so you are not using a Mech, i see they have these coils in stock at The Vape industry:


Exceptional Flavour, but I wouldn't recommend it to new users for dual on a mech

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Actually going there now to buy a Recurve RDA for a friend of mine cause they on special



Sorry bud, Already back at the office.


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> OK sweet, so you are not using a Mech, i see they have these coils in stock at The Vape industry:
> View attachment 159167
> 
> Exceptional Flavour, but I wouldn't recommend it to new users for dual on a mech


Why not

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

The vaper said:


> Why not
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Low ohms bud, always safety first

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Low ohms bud, always safety first


I'm going to vape industry now will talk to them and get something

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/2/19)

While at the vape industry, i could not resist in taking a spool of Vandy Vape Ni80 Fused Clapton 2*28G/35G @ R70 a spool

Im sure this will be way better than the twisted claptons i have from demon wire. Will wick the wife's RTA tonight and check

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/2/19)

The vaper said:


> I'm going to vape industry now will talk to them and get something
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


 
Friendly and helpfull bunch of guys!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Friendly and helpfull bunch of guys!


On my way now

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

The vaper said:


> I'm going to vape industry now will talk to them and get something
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



they are more than safe to use on a regulated mod like yours bud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (27/2/19)

I am loyal to the cause - flavour for days, half the price of a rival set of coils and free delivery. I just keep ordering them over and over: 

https://www.boomcoils.co.za/product/fused-26/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/2/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I am loyal to the cause - flavour for days, half the price of a rival set of coils and free delivery. I just keep ordering them over and over:
> 
> https://www.boomcoils.co.za/product/fused-26/



Great price that!! Will get some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

I didn't bought a set of coils but bought clapton wire and got tko marshmallow milk for a steal at 150
Quickly build two coils and man the flavour is what I want






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/2/19)

The vaper said:


> I didn't bought a set of coils but bought clapton wire and got tko marshmallow milk for a steal at 150
> Quickly build two coils and man the flavour is what I want
> 
> 
> ...



Bought the the same but 28 guage


----------



## vicTor (27/2/19)

@The vaper 

pm @smilelykumeenit 

you won't look back, trust me

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Bought the the same but 28 guage


28ga and 26ga was finished

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (27/2/19)

vicTor said:


> @The vaper
> 
> pm @smilelykumeenit
> 
> you won't look back, trust me


OK will do 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/2/19)

The vaper said:


> 28ga and 26ga was finished
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Thinking i should have gone 26g as its a little thicker but lets see if i coil the wifes tank tonight


----------



## Geldart39 (27/2/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I am loyal to the cause - flavour for days, half the price of a rival set of coils and free delivery. I just keep ordering them over and over:
> 
> https://www.boomcoils.co.za/product/fused-26/



Are you using these in single or dual? Also what rda/rta are you using these in. Been wanting to try them out for a while but not sure how they'll fit in the wasp rda or recurve rda


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> OK sweet, so you are not using a Mech, i see they have these coils in stock at The Vape industry:
> View attachment 159167
> 
> Exceptional Flavour, but I wouldn't recommend it to new users for dual on a mech



DNA are much better in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (28/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> While at the vape industry, i could not resist in taking a spool of Vandy Vape Ni80 Fused Clapton 2*28G/35G @ R70 a spool
> 
> Im sure this will be way better than the twisted claptons i have from demon wire. Will wick the wife's RTA tonight and check



Made a 2.5mm 5 wrap coil @ 0.3ohm and flavor is pretty good on the little 22mm Serpent Mini, Not as good as my premaid coils but then i cannot compare the aqua master RTA to the 22mm serpent mini as the mini airflow is much more restrictive but its better than the demon killer wire.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (28/2/19)

Geldart39 said:


> Are you using these in single or dual? Also what rda/rta are you using these in. Been wanting to try them out for a while but not sure how they'll fit in the wasp rda or recurve rda



I've got a pair in PYRO RDTA and I've got a single in my WASP NANO RDA (which sits on my Luxotic BF Box) and it works perfectly in both setups.


----------



## Carnival (28/2/19)

The vaper said:


> I didn't bought a set of coils but bought clapton wire and got tko marshmallow milk for a steal at 150
> Quickly build two coils and man the flavour is what I want
> 
> 
> ...



I used to use Vandy Vape clapton wire a lot, no complaints. But I’ve since moved over to Lightning Vapes clapton wire, for me it’s great quality - https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collec...k-28-n80-single-core-clapton-wire-spool-25-ft


----------



## Mollie (28/2/19)

Carnival said:


> I used to use Vandy Vape clapton wire a lot, no complaints. But I’ve since moved over to Lightning Vapes clapton wire, for me it’s great quality - https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collec...k-28-n80-single-core-clapton-wire-spool-25-ft


Build coils yesterday on new wire and I'm happy so far with the flavor but will try those expensive coils on a later stage

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (28/2/19)

Honestly I personally go through packs of these coils and it gives me Great Flavour compared to the Kidney Puncher wire. I have been using this for 1.5 years now and before that I always swore by Nemesis Coils or Made my own due to the lack of Quality. But these Pilot Coils are always Consistent in terms of ohmage and Quality.
I rather go with a cheaper option that I know to be good and tested than have to deal with the whole fake and real Kidney puncher wire debate.
I get up to 2 months of usage depending on what and how I vape. And on no nic I get 2.5 months
I also have tons of wire to make my own staples and claptons, ect. but I find that I do not have the time to do so as I work alot.
I have used Kidney puncher, KA1 Direct (Kidney Puncher and most Suppliers get there wire from here), Geekvape, Vandy Vape, Lightning Vapes, as well as a lot of others I cant remember right now.
It is a preference of the vapor because if you put aside preconceptions, you will definitely be surprised (as was I).
Just do not use the cotton!
Always remember that with a Premium brand, you also get the same problems as with other brands,it might not be as prevalent but it still is present.
User preference as with all other Vape Products IMO


----------



## Geldart39 (28/2/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I've got a pair in PYRO RDTA and I've got a single in my WASP NANO RDA (which sits on my Luxotic BF Box) and it works perfectly in both setups.



Ok awesome. Thanks for the reply. And they are the 2.5mm ones as per the link? What resistance are you getting from the single coil in the wasp?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (28/2/19)

Geldart39 said:


> Ok awesome. Thanks for the reply. And they are the 2.5mm ones as per the link? What resistance are you getting from the single coil in the wasp?



Yup, 2.5mm ID. 

The Luxotic is a semi-mech mod and doesn't have a screen but IIRC around 0.16...


----------

